

Megaupload Programmer Takes Plea Deal, Its Unclear What Criminal Law He Violated - andrechile
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150213/12150230019/megaupload-programmer-takes-plea-deal-though-its-still-unclear-what-criminal-law-he-violated.shtml

======
gexla
> Its Unclear What Criminal Law He Violated

It doesn't matter if you make a deal, right? The possibility of funky charges
is partly why we have a court system. We get jacked up charges, we can fight
them in court. If those charges really are jacked up, then you win. We make a
deal on jacked up charges, then they are ours.

~~~
andrechile
not that easy to defend yourself if they freeze your assets and spend millions
trying to get you locked up. the programmer run out of money after a year wich
hunt against him.

------
mdekkers
> Its Unclear What Criminal Law He Violated

The law of "we will fuck with you until you relent and do as you are told".

------
andrechile
from the article And it seems like that may be the only thing he really did
wrong from the explanation. He worked for a site that some people used for
infringement -- but that's true of lots of internet companies. And he
personally downloaded some stuff -- which is also true of a huge number of
people. How does he end up in jail for a year other than because the US
government came down on him, and he had no other option?

